# Disabling standby on panelClose

## FarSide

I have an IBM ThinkPad A31, and I wonder if it is possible to disable the function that makes the computer go in stand-by when I close the panel.

Because the IBM ThinkPad bios has a buggy APM implementation wich makes my computer crash about 1-10 minutes after going out of stand-by.

I would like to disable this stand-by on panelclose, but I don't wish to disable APM support, because I need my battery monitor...

I wonder if it might be possible to e.g. lock the laptop (using e.g. vlock)/start the screen-saver when I close the panel?

I remember that in WinXP I could choose what to do when I close the panel (that is, the LCD-display panel).

(Sould I maybe try ACPI instead of APM?)

Edit:

I have also tried to disable standby by choosing: Ignore USER SUSPEND in the kernel config, but that didn't work either.

----------

## ionos

 *FarSide wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Sould I maybe try ACPI instead of APM?
> 
> .

 

with acpi, this should not happen automatically anymore.

----------

## wyvern

ACPI doesn't seem to work on the Thinkpad A31. I get errors like "This system does not support ACPI" when I try and do ACPI monitoring, even though I have ACPI set up in the kernel.

There is an option in the A31's BIOS to disable the suspend when the LCD screen is closed. After turning that off the problem disappeared.

----------

